# Any suggestions?



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

Can anyone provide any advice on how to minimise the damage to our lawn. We are currently fostering a 9 month old labrador bitch for the Labrador Rescue Trust and when she pees on the grass it results in brown patches of dead grass. 

Our last three dogs have been golden labradors but none of them had the same effect on the grass. 

Brian


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

Some say, tomato sauce on her dinner(tablespoon). I have always found that watching where she toilets and pouring a bucketfull of water over the spot works best. But maybe the sauce idea would be the easiest way and well worth a try.
Good on you for fostering her


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We give our Golden a tomato or two when doing the morning sarnies or salad for lunch.

Dave


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Googled it and found this reply on a forum

With 2 dogs and a small yard, I was always battling brown spots, until I read in a "doggie magazine" that if you add a small amount of apple juice to their water it will cut down on the burning. So I said what the heck... I would give it a shot. My yard is virtually spot free after about 2 months. In addition to the apple juice.. I always spray the spot where they go with the hose almost immediately and when it rains I try the night before to throw a hand full of seeds around. 

The only down side is that it's working to well.. I have to mow almost twice a week now.

hope it helps

Anne


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you to Anne, Dave & Lbusdriver for your replies. We had heard of the tomato sauce before but were not sure if it was a wind up or not - seemingly not. Will give it a try with possibly a small amount of apple juice in her water.

Brian


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Here you go campers.....

http://www.dogrocks.co.uk/

Now if only I can invent something to make Gt Dane poo disapear, its like following a shetland pony round....lol

on a serious note, how about feeding pilchards in ketchup for brekkie (for dog not you)


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Bouncer, at least you can always find the dog if you loose it.



although how you wouldnt notice a Dane wandering off I dont know. unless its in a field of Shetland ponies of course.


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

Just to let you know Poppy has now gone to a good home. She is a lovely young 9 month old pup but like a number of Labradors she suffers from hip dysplasia.

Brian


----------

